# Pilgrimage: 2012 Worthersee Treffen from the Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*words: Jamie Vonddruska*

For years now I’ve had the Wörthersee Treffen in Reifnitz, Austria on my bucket list of shows I’ve wanted to attend. I’ve seen the photos, watched the videos and heard all the stories. So I finally bit the bullet and headed over to Austria to see what this show was all about.

* Full Story *


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

Amazing show, as always. Glad to you got to attend and have a great time! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Alas it was Jamie. I'll get there one of these years. Thanks Rich.


----------

